
Microsoft to lure startups away from MacBooks - todd8
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/25/4463044/microsoft-unifies-incubator-strategy-under-voodoopc-founder-rahul-sood
======
pedalpete
I'm currently writing this on my surface 3, I'll say I'm a big fan of
microsoft, and I've also been involves with startups for 14 years.

First off, does this really have anything to do with macbooks? I thunk this is
about Microsoft services, not hardware/OS.

I see this as a huge uphill battle for microsoft. I think the battle Microsoft
needs to be making is to promote their platform as a competitor to
aws/heroku/etc. I know they have the capability with Azure, but I don't see
them marketing themselves as an alternative. They're messaging still seems to
be "we'll give it to you free for now, and then take a huge chunk out of you
when you have made enough to pay us".

The competitors have a much simpler message and pricing model.

This is why I develop with open source tools and platforms. The first thing I
consider is where can I run this, how much and how easily can I move to
another service.

~~~
rbanffy
The prevalence of Macbooks in just about every photo you see makes Microsoft
look more doomed than it is in fact.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=startup+office&safe=active&e...](https://www.google.com/search?q=startup+office&safe=active&es_sm=91&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=N0wWVKT-
BpDlsASAg4Bg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=883)

Looking doomed is a sure way to be doomed shortly so, Microsoft needs to do
something about it.

~~~
pedalpete
I've had a theory about that which so far has mostly proven correct.

If you are in any coffee shop (even in Palo Alto), count the number of people
on laptops, and count the number of people on Apple. I've noticed that VERY
rarely are Apple products in the majority, BUT they have such a consistent
branding that they stick out as the majority. Even if 1/3 of the laptops are
Dell, or Lenovo (I'm guessing that accounts for about 70% of the laptops in my
office of 60 people), each Dell or Lenovo model look so different from the
next that they don't have the brand impact that Apple has achieved.

Not disputing your point, but it's an interesting take on perspective.

~~~
walterbell
Microsoft should promote laptop stickers which cover backlit logos :)

